# Ammonia at 0.25, nitrite at 0?



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Another question from the newbie. (I thought I better make this a separate thread.)

My new 20(ish) gallon tank finished cycling two weeks ago. But when I was doing a water change, I rinsed my gunky filter sponges under tap water (dumb, I know) and evidently killed some of my bacteria. Nitrites went back to 0 within two days but the ammonia level has remained at 0.25 for a week now. 

I was really hoping to get some fish by now. (Celestial pearl danios to be exact.) My ph is around 8.0 and I've read that fish are more sensitive to ammonia with higher ph. Do I have to wait it out until ammonia drops to 0 or will the fish be ok if I do 50% water changes every 3-4 days?


----------



## hibackgold (Oct 14, 2017)

better to wait until the cycle is complete and ammonia is at 0...you waited this long..another week won't hurt...


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks hibackgold. 

I couldn't help but mull over why nitrate could've gone down so quickly while ammonia did not, and after doing some more research, I think I've figured out why! I was applying polyurethane in the same room, not knowing that the fumes can kill the biological filter. Whatever bacteria survived the tap water rinse must've been done in by the fumes. I changed all the water today, rinsed the filter in treated water... now I'll have to wait for my tank to recycle. Again.


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

*Where to buy ammonia?*

After doing some more research I realized I haven't been dosing my tank nearly enough. This time I'd like to add pure ammonia in chemical form. Anyone know where I could find an ammonia source that doesn't contain the additives added to cleaning products?


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

elbereth said:


> After doing some more research I realized I haven't been dosing my tank nearly enough. This time I'd like to add pure ammonia in chemical form. Anyone know where I could find an ammonia source that doesn't contain the additives added to cleaning products?


Yes, Home Hardware


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

I've read online that people have used Old Country, but it doesn't seem to be available at Home Hardware anymore. This is the only ammonia product on their website: http://homehardware.ca/en/rec/index...Z67l/Ne-67n/Ntk-All_EN/R-I4521716?Ntt=ammonia
Unless do certain stores carry it even though the website does not?


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

elbereth said:


> I've read online that people have used Old Country, but it doesn't seem to be available at Home Hardware anymore. This is the only ammonia product on their website: http://homehardware.ca/en/rec/index...Z67l/Ne-67n/Ntk-All_EN/R-I4521716?Ntt=ammonia
> Unless do certain stores carry it even though the website does not?


I bought last month at the store located in Vaughan. Seems the product was replaced with propriety brand. As long as no phosphates and fragrances you are fine.


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Thank you. I'll see if I can find somewhere in my area.


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

I did find the Old Country ammonia at one Home Hardware. I wouldn't have thought to look. Thanks again Kraftig. 

I already have plants in my aquarium. I'll start by adding very small amounts of ammonia and then add increasingly more. But what's the maximum ppm of ammonia plants could tolerate?


----------

